# Reasons why you dislike university life!



## ShyGuy11 (Dec 30, 2010)

let's name them all!


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

Too much reading in some classes
Midterms
Finals

That kind of stuff.


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

- Way too much reading and I wish I could strangle the authors of some of these textbooks. They suck *** at communicating. Something that should take a few sentences to explain goes on for like 3 pages because the authors feel the need to show off their big vocabulary. Just make it clear and concise FFS! So unnecessary and tedious. And to think how much these books cost. :no 

- It was really lonely and boring. Nothing interesting ever happened. I would go to school, spend time between classes catching up on work, and then go home to do more reading. There was never a day where I could just kick back and relax either because I was usually behind in my courses.


----------



## Pig678 (Aug 21, 2013)

Tell me about it. They don't even care if you fail. They just care about taking your money.


----------



## indecision (Oct 10, 2013)

Can't form any friendships
Don't like my university
Feel lazy and unproductive 
Not enough help in lab classes
Sit alone in lectures


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

lots of reading
too expensive, that's probably the worst part
can feel really lonely
too few assignments/tests, sounds like a good thing, but if you get a bad grade, you're screwed. points should be spread out more


----------



## shatteredself (Jun 4, 2013)

Can't form any friendships
Always alone
Always alone
Class Reports with having lazy students on my group
Delivering speeches
Always on the last row in class alone
Encountering fake friends taking advantage of me
Too many couples inside the library (pda)
Always alone
and lastly, always alone makes me so fcking UNMOTIVATED in my studies and in my life.


----------



## changeme77 (Feb 22, 2013)

Studying stuff I had no interest in and offered no benefit in the real world.

I also hated that no friends from high school went to uni with me.


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

shatteredself said:


> Can't form any friendships
> *Always alone
> Always alone*
> Class Reports with having lazy students on my group
> ...


I've felt much lonelier in uni than I ever have been in my whole life. It's like everyone already has their own social circle, so you're stuck being an outsider.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Unhelpful, and extremely lazy professors.


----------



## kilgoretrout (Jul 20, 2011)

The people.


----------



## SunFlower2011 (Nov 30, 2011)

Pig678 said:


> Tell me about it. They don't even care if you fail. They just care about taking your money.


I kind of feel this way. I feel that teachers do not care really what you make of the class, they don't really teach and its mostly up to you if you are successful or not. Teachers should mentor and really guide and help students, not just read power point slides or notes from a book.

It'S HARD finding my place in school when classmates are not really concerned in making friends since they have families to take care of etc...

Sometimes I think this life in not meant for me.


----------



## SunFlower2011 (Nov 30, 2011)

indecision said:


> Can't form any friendships
> Don't like my university
> Feel lazy and unproductive
> Not enough help in lab classes
> Sit alone in lectures


I feel unproductive especially since there is not real hands on activity in the classroom. How do you learn something well when all you do is read and do assignments without hands-on stuff?


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

* Everyone at my school falls into 2 types of people: 1.) Pot smokers 2.) Join every RSO that you can to boost your resume.
Why can't anyone have fun but still be studious?

* Cliquey beyond belief.

* Instructors don't know how to teach.


----------



## vanishingpt (Mar 9, 2012)

6 courses. I don't know why I did this to myself again LOL...


----------



## Greenleaf62 (Aug 1, 2013)

Too much reading. That's mainly what my homework consists of every week is reading for all of my classes. It takes forever. 

Living in a dorm isn't the best thing ever either. My room is great but the people are annoying. Whenever the girls across the hall from me play their music they play it loud, and then there are a lot of people who don't know the meaning of quiet hours.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Studying all day and part of the nights,

Expensive text books and parking permits.

Going to the gym and no social life.

Failed half of my classes.

Had to change majors because courses were too difficult for me to grasp.

Had to repeat many courses at least two or three times. eventually I passed and barely with a C.

Some girls are really shallow, materialistic, and prejudgemental. some also think theyre better than everyone else and suffer from princess syndrome.

Didnt really enjoy the college atmosphere because my local uni is not really a uni but a commuter.

Couldnt get along with many people

Would get taken advantage of

Still havent graduated because lack of sufficient income

Only managed to make a one friend

Everyone gets laid in my town there are no virgins. with exceptions.

Everyone is always busy studying 

Didnt really do anything at my uni career outside of the academic setting but go to cinemas and resturants, and a few bars near campus.

The good thing is that I still have time to work on the anxiety and attitude, mood disorder.etc.


----------



## sewingmachine (Sep 4, 2013)

socializing and feeling like a loner during my time in campus. 

professors being smartasses or trying to be funny when they fail miserably

group projects

speeches or presentations

not being able to drive yet because i've failed my driving exams so my mom has to pick me up. (let's hope i pass in this next one coming up)

and last but not least the expenses. textbooks are crazy expensive, especially if the professor is going to use the newest version and you need a passcode for labs. those are pricey.


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*The best for me*

The 90s

My school was posh. Expensive. My parents were lowly and willing to pay

Others' parents were international - ambassadors, lawyers, doctors, military, politicians, bankers...

Entering university was much more real than my spoilt school time where all girlies wore tiaras and expensive make-up every day. Horses. Glamour

All a good notch down from... Royal status - just what I needed. All moaning about being skint.
I knew nothing of social rating in the world

Now, on campus apres my student status, I see extremely posh supercars and German cars all the time. Every student has far better accommodation than my own current home I've earned from working


----------



## VeMuñeca (Sep 5, 2013)

The majority of the people. From my experience they begin friendly, but overtime you begin to see the ugly side of them.


----------



## FunkyFedoras (Aug 30, 2013)

-My loner weekends. 
-My loner meals in the dining hall. 
-Organic chemistry
-worrying about money constantly
-not many friends, can't even really talk to the ones i do have


----------



## boas (Jun 9, 2013)

Twelve Keyz said:


> - Way too much reading and I wish I could strangle the authors of some of these textbooks. They suck *** at communicating. Something that should take a few sentences to explain goes on for like 3 pages because the authors feel the need to show off their big vocabulary. Just make it clear and concise FFS! So unnecessary and tedious. And to think how much these books cost. :no


Tell me about it. Historians in particular seem to be ridiculously verbose. It's incredibly frustrating to have read through three pages and still have no idea what they're talking about. The only time uni reading isn't a chore is when the book is available on Google Books, with its glorious, glorious search function.


----------



## satyrinath (Jun 19, 2013)

-The 1 hour commute to get to uni everyday and then back again. This kills me.
-The teaching staff. Most are egotistical *******s
-Feeling lonely around campus
-Having to study constantly, no time for fun. I feel like a machine most of the time.


----------



## TheClown7 (Oct 15, 2013)

Doby said:


> The majority of the people. From my experience they begin friendly, but overtime you begin to see the ugly side of them.


This is so true.


----------



## Pessim (Oct 14, 2013)

I apparently give off the vibe of "don't talk to me or I'll murder you."

No one talks to me.

Exam stress.

It seems like when a professor assigns a 6 paged essay due around exams, they don't realize that you have four other classes that have similar assignments due around the same time...

Too many fake people


----------



## hammerfast (Mar 8, 2012)

It's just like highschool only you're on your own!


----------



## SunFlower2011 (Nov 30, 2011)

Material can be so boring 
What happened to teachers who cared?
Why are there not any HANDS ON classes...reading material and taking tests doesn't help me remember!!


----------



## boas (Jun 9, 2013)

Ugh, had a group meet up in the library today. Not only am I socially retarded, but I can't even be bothered to prepare for these kinds of things, so I invariably end up saying the least of anyone in the group. I suck so much.


----------



## Vee87 (Jul 16, 2012)

FunkyFedoras said:


> -My loner weekends.
> -My loner meals in the dining hall.
> -Organic chemistry
> -worrying about money constantly
> -not many friends, can't even really talk to the ones i do have


Oh god, organic chemistry!! Add physics in there too, tons of info just being thrown at you so fast :|


----------



## LookingGlassAlice (Oct 17, 2013)

I have no friends at college. Even though I tried getting involved with clubs I still can't make any friends there.
Too much pressure, I get so stressed out before every exam.
Too many oral presentations and no matter how many I give I still fail at speaking in front of people.


----------



## Mr B (Aug 22, 2013)

This is my first year and teachers give too much homework like I am professional or something. This cause me too much stress, I don't know how to go through it. Maybe I'll just drop out, haven't decided yet.


----------



## ev29 (Feb 12, 2013)

Presentations :O

Feeling like an idiot compared to the really smart people in my class

Studying for exams


----------



## 0180917 (Jun 2, 2013)

Being afraid to eat alone at a table in the cafeteria while everyone else is eating in groups or with at least one other person. Because of this, I just grab a bagel and a cup of coffee for breakfast and take it back to my dorm to eat. Same thing during the lunch hour because it's so crowded. The cafeteria closes at 8:45 most days so I always wait until 8:30 to get dinner because it's mostly empty then and I don't feel as self conscious sitting by myself to eat. What I really hate, though, is that they close at 7:30 on Fridays and Saturdays, and even then it's crowded as hell, so I'm too nervous to even go get food at all. I usually end up skipping dinner as a result of this. Forget the "freshman 15," I'm worried about the freshman -15. I'm always hungry and I can't even eat because of my SA.


----------

